# New guy questions on certifications and career



## coqui (Apr 4, 2005)

I am getting out of the military after 6 years of service. I finally discovered my passion as a work. Fixing computers and networks as well as dealing with network security. Computers been a passion now :heartlove for 8 years, but it never hit me to work on it, mostly it was hobby.

So i am getting ready, currently i am doing an associates in PC maintenace and hopefully finish with a bachellors in computer science. 

Now the question is, if i want to work either in network security, network maintenace, pc maintenance, what certifications should i get to cover all my bases? I really dont mind spending all that time studying to get all the certifications possible because i really love this line of work. 

On my searches thru the internet i saw so many books on so many different certifications, i really dont want to take 40 exams to discover that i only needed 6 certifications :dead: 

So can you guys point me to the certifications i should put my focus on for the time been? In your opinion please put them in order of importance and also include any schools that offer the classes (if it is self study, even better :grin: ).

I also have 6 years working on electronics. I duno if that would help me in the field some...

Also what places offer the best employment in your guys opinion?


----------



## Techkid2k5 (Apr 2, 2005)

*reply*

coqui,

I recommend you to go for A+ Certification. This is probably the most basic certification, which is all you need to know about how to repair internal and external problems of a PC, and maitenence. The test is two exams, 80 questions each...first is Hardware, second is Operating System. 
After you pass that, go for Network+, definately, if networking is something in your field.

I've used the books by Mike Myers at http://www.totalsem.com/. 
The All-In-One A+ 5th edition and the Network+ 3rd edition books are the most recent and up to date for the exam objectives. The books by this author are VERY highly recommended. You can find them at B&N, Borders, etc.

If you want to learn more about the A+ and Network+ exams, go to www.comptia.org, which is the organization that puts out the tests.


----------



## crazijoe (Oct 19, 2004)

After you get your A+ and Net+ and you want the elite cert, go for the Cisco CCIE. 
http://www.cisco.com/en/US/learning/le3/ccie/


----------



## coqui (Apr 4, 2005)

*thanks*

thanks for all the informative responses, i when ahead and checked the sites and ordered the book to start studying. Now my question is how do i do about taking the test?

Do i pay i fee at a certain organization to take it or do i have to apply to a school and then the school takes care of giving me the test?


----------



## crazijoe (Oct 19, 2004)

Here is a website that will show where the closest testing center to you is.

http://securereg3.prometric.com/


----------

